# Anyone regret going with a tiller?



## zach (May 17, 2014)

I'm in the initial stages of putting together a new skiff and I THINK I want a tiller. Boat will be used in northeast florida in the creeks. When fishing, it will be me solo 70% of the time and the other 30% will be with 1 other person. 

I will admit that I am not a 100%-of-the-time die hard fisherman and this skiff will see its fair share of sandbars and evening cocktail cruises. Because of this, I'm questioning if a tiller is the best option. (i may be overthinking it)

The reason I want a tiller is for (i) simplicity, (ii) space in cockpit and, to a lesser extent, (iii) cost. 

Who wishes they had a small console and why?


----------



## RobA (Aug 21, 2015)

zach said:


> I'm in the initial stages of putting together a new skiff and I THINK I want a tiller. Boat will be used in northeast florida in the creeks. When fishing, it will be me solo 70% of the time and the other 30% will be with 1 other person.
> 
> I will admit that I am not a 100%-of-the-time die hard fisherman and this skiff will see its fair share of sandbars and evening cocktail cruises. Because of this, I'm questioning if a tiller is the best option. (i may be overthinking it)
> 
> ...


IMO... Tiller is better for tight creeks, mangrove tunnels, and anywhere that requires changing directions quickly and frequently. Steering wheel is much more comfortable on longer runs.

That being said, I used to run 30+ miles regularly with a tiller, and I've navigated some long ass mangrove tunnels with a side console. Neither was optimal, but its not like its torture, either.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

this dude right here. Ive had both tiller and remote steer boats. The last one was tiller as well as my current rig. its hard to beat the simplicity of a tiller, especially the tohatsu tillers with friction steer and throttle lock. The downsides are several in my case. I have a keyslot transom and the cowling hits the sponsons on both sides during a sharp turn. I'm not sure if all engines on key slot transoms hit the sponsons or if i just didnt do my research for clearance. Its not harmful to the operation of the skiff but that does limit my steering. Second is docking. Docking is really only an issue when space is limited and with high winds or currents since i have limited steering direction.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

What will be the Length and Width of skiff?

If <16' go tiller
If >16 but </= 20 go tiller

"skiff will see its fair share of sandbars and evening cocktail cruises" chicks dig tillers

LH


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Tillers suck if you make long runs. Makes my neck hurt.


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

My hand goes numb on long runs with my tiller. A little side console would be a very nice upgrade for my boat and my arm.


----------



## FBskinny (Dec 8, 2015)

A console gets my vote. It's not a total waste of space as you can store some things in it. I find it far more comfortable to steer a boat from the console than with a tiller. A side console requires trim tabs. It really depends on the skiff though. If you have the room for remote steer then I'd go that way but if you don't then tiller.


----------



## zach (May 17, 2014)

Good replies so far and, as pointed out, I left out the most important part. It'll be a 16 footer. I'm still undecided on the exact hull but from what I can tell, most 16s (in fact, almost all) have some kind of console option. 

Like the side console idea but I don't want trim tabs. Really trying to keep this boat bare bones. In fact, I was about to pull the trigger on a ~16 foot aluminum boat but figured, nah, life is too short. I want to crash into oyster beds in style.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

My home waters are the marsh creeks of NE Florida. On my boat I run a tiller and would have it no other way. With that said it really comes down to personal preference in my opinion. As others have said I like the openness of the cockpit without a console and also less things to break. If you have any type of arm/shoulder issues then steering wheel is a great choice. Some tiller extensions transmit vibration more than others. I run a Carbon Marine tiller extension and I have done 50 mile days on some trips without any issues to my arm.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Most of the newer tillers have friction plates and throttle tension adjustments that make longer runs much more comfortable. The only time I really miss having a steering wheel and binnacle is when I'm trying to dock in a steady current.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

zach said:


> I'm in the initial stages of putting together a new skiff and I THINK I want a tiller. Boat will be used in northeast florida in the creeks. When fishing, it will be me solo 70% of the time and the other 30% will be with 1 other person.
> 
> I will admit that I am not a 100%-of-the-time die hard fisherman and this skiff will see its fair share of sandbars and evening cocktail cruises. Because of this, I'm questioning if a tiller is the best option. (i may be overthinking it)
> 
> ...


Fillers do suck for long runs but I like open cockspace and simplicity if anyone has ever had a throttle or steering cable break it can a real mess. 16 Ft backountry 16 johnboat 2005 mercury 2 stroke logged many hours on that handle.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm not sure I'll ever own another tiller, unless it's just a canoe or something. Long runs suck, and docking in tight areas or current too.

Guys are quick to point out how more manuverable a tiller is in tight creeks, however once you add a tiller extension you can't turn the motor for crap without contorting in a strange yoga pose. And it also kills any additional seating for sand bar days because no one can sit next to you without getting a face full of tiller on occasion.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> I'm not sure I'll ever own another tiller, unless it's just a canoe or something. Long runs suck, and docking in tight areas or current too.
> 
> Guys are quick to point out how more manuverable a tiller is in tight creeks, however once you add a tiller extension you can't turn the motor for crap without contorting in a strange yoga pose. And it also kills any additional seating for sand bar days because no one can sit next to you without getting a face full of tiller on occasion.


Some chicks like a face full of tiller..... 

Sorry couldn't help myself.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

There's nothing like flinging around an over powered 13 ft Gheenoe 

Cant do that with a remote !

I have seen the remote console gheenoes , looks absurd with all the Wheen spinning going on with very little response of the boat !!!

!!!..... I want Instant response from my input ...!!!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Love my tiller, but my next boat will have a center console for a bunch of different reasons but none of them due to the comfort of a tiller. When set up properly a tiller can be comfortable. I'm pretty sure someone even did the Florida skiff challenge with a tiller skiff, or at least attempted it. 

When I first got my skiff it was set up all wonky and if you let go of the tiller it would make HARD right hand turns. It was exhausting to drive for long runs and ate tiller bushings like crazy, but once I got it all sorted out she was a pleasure to drive. I could sit down and prop my feet up on the back deck if I wanted to. You wouldn't want to let go of the tiller but it also wasn't something you had to hang onto tightly to keep the boat on course. Spend some time with your boat and get it set up correctly. It will save you a bunch of headaches later on down the road as well as make for a more safe craft. 

If you feel like getting crazy you can even install hydro steer on a tiller.


----------



## nsbkiter (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm in the process of rigging a sm144v.everyone runs tillers on them but I wanted a center console.im not a spring chicken anymore,have a bad back and couldn't see myself twisting all around trying to steer it.i like to run standing up,don't ever go too far from where I launch and will be in the boat mainly solo.we built a custom tube console w cooler caddy forward to keep the weight down.build what u want,not what everyone else does...I did!


----------



## "RockyG" (Aug 3, 2014)

Tiller on my LT-25 is the way to go from a space utilization point of view. I like it most of the time. It feels like a real "skiff" when you steer it by hand. 

Now......when it comes to docking it kind of sucks. I have operated outboard boats for almost 4 decades, but the tiller Gheenoe is a tough animal to tame in tight quarters. When I jump in my bay boat after running the Noe for a few trips it's like hey.....this is a piece of cake around the dock.


----------



## CrappieFisherman (Mar 15, 2015)

I've operated my fair share of tiller and remote steer boats, and each has its strengths and weaknesses.

IMO- tillers are great for very quick change in direction, when moving at slow speeds. This is because you can quickly move the motor the full range in one smooth motion. With that said, I can turn a steering wheel almost as fast. Once you start increasing your speed, it actually because easier to change direction with a remote steer, because you can keep your balance better. This is because with a center console (I have not operated a side console) your weight is better distributed, and you have something for both hands to hold onto for a better grip. With a tiller, you will always be sitting/standing to one side or another, or you have crazy joints. This means you will be able to turn easier in one direction, but struggle with the other (pulling towards versus pushing away). For these same reasons, center consoles are better for running through rougher water (which is why most bay boats are CCs). If you are always going to be primarily in calm water a tiller is fine, but if you are going to make high speed runs through a chop, a CC may be better.

Remote steer will give better throttle control for major throttle changes (docking a boat and going in an out of forward/reverse), but tillers give better fine tune throttle control (you have a better feel of the RPMs).

On a small skiff, I'd prefer the tiller, since it allows for more usable room/storage. Also, my skiff doubles as my bass boat, where I lift the motor out of the water, and run all electric on the restricted lakes and reservoirs. not having that CC really allows my skiff to be more versatile.

Hope this helps.


----------



## schrats (Apr 15, 2014)

I'm on my second Whipray 16 and both have been tiller boats. My current setup has a 40hp Merc four stroke and I have zero steering torque. I don't find it at all fatiguing and I regularly run 50 - 80 miles in a trip. I like being able to stand while driving with the tiller and having both your throttle and steering in the same hand makes amazing responsive for running twisty stuff. I also sit sometimes while driving and have found no drawbacks with the tiller. Plus, I like having all that open cockpit space. In the end it's just a matter of personal preference, but a properly rigged tiller set up is a lot of fun and won't wear you out in the least.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

I debated going with a side console on my BT Micro 16, but after bending over to reach the wheel on a demo model, I opted for the tiller with a Carbon Marine extension. RockyG and I fish the same areas and in the tight and rocky tidal creeks, it's nearly impossible to run the boat safely from a seated position. Even with a tilt helm, the bend-over was not appealing. I've gotten used to the tiller and typically launch short distances away from where I want to fish, so long runs aren't a problem. Docking isn't an issue for me after getting used to the tiller either.

You did mention the desire for simplicity and I definitely appreciate that. It's one of the reasons why I sold my custom flats boat and made the switch to the Beavertail. I would suggest not foregoing the trim tabs, however. They really make a difference in ride adjustment and the hole shot. I use mine every trip, especially to lower the bow in the afternoon sea breeze chop. 

Have fun with your deliberations/shopping.


----------



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

"Tiller Life"


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm working on a project skiff (basically a Gheenoe type skiff that grew up into something bigger) to fish creeks, small rivers, tight mangroves and lakes and will have "*Stick Steering*!" Best of both worlds! They are crazy fun to run! I've had both on smaller skiffs, but this one will be different.


----------

